# How to hot smoke chicken



## johnny1 (Dec 4, 2007)

I finally got my gas smoker at bass pro....Now I am looking for some pointers on smoking my first chicken.I understand that there is hot and cold smoking methods..If I understand it correctly,the hot smoke method fully cooks the meat? Still not to clear on this..So could one of you please help me get started in the right way,I don't want anyone to get poisoned ..What temp do I start out at and for how long.
How do you tell if the chicken is cooked through or not....Thanks..


----------



## richtee (Dec 4, 2007)

Get a thermometer, a digital, preferably, bury it in the breast of a chicken prepared 'your way"in a smoker at around 275°. Watch for 170. remove rest and carve.


----------



## richtee (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh, and keep reading, I don't feel like typing any more tonight!   Merry Christmas and good night.
RTee


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Rich,,,,Man fast reply dude
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Forgot to ask-Does one need to soak in any type of brine ahead of time
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This therometer you mention does it stay in the chick while in the smoker


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 4, 2007)

Brining is up to you and it will keep the bird very moist. I have done it unbrined and had wonderful results. As for the thermo, yes leave it in the whole time to watch temp. I prefer the maverick et-73. It has dual probes one for meat and one for smoker temp.  Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 4, 2007)

Brining is not necessary but a lot of the folks around here do it. It's supposed to make the meat more moist. Another option is to inject the meat with a mixture of butter and chicken stock with some seasonings in it. A lot of the "commercial" birds have already been injected so check the label.

Get a digital thermometer with a probe that can stay in the meat while the main body with the read-outs sits outside the smoker.

Hope this helps.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Dec 4, 2007)

Johnny, I like to brine all my yardbirds a minimum of 4 hrs.  I use 1 gal water, 1/3 cup each kosher salt and brown sugar, and some applejuice.  For whole chicken, I do it 1 of 2 ways. Legs X and tied together w/ wings tucked under (stuff the insides with some apple and orange) or "spatchcocked", the backbone removed and layed out flat, breast up.  Season as you want, and smoke.  Go by temp (165* in the breast), not time.  A whole bird will take from 2.5-3 hrs @ 222*-250* ( the time is just for planning purposes. I dont eat the skin so I dont care if it's rubbery).  If you want a crispy skin, smoke it at 300-325* until temp reads 165* in the breast.

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 4, 2007)

All good advice here! Here's another option... beer butt chicken. They sell racks that hold the beer can and you slip the chicken - butt first - over the can. Some folks use Dr Pepper, ginger ale, Coke, etc... just make sure you "empty" about half the liquid before commencing to cook. Fire the smoker up to around 300Âº and have at it. The bird should get to 165Âº to 170Âº.

It is really good!


----------



## ggnutsc (Dec 4, 2007)

I've done both brined and unbrined.... I will be brining every bird from here on. The only exception being any chicken I cook on the grill. 

I hope you are planning to do more than one chicken... If you're going to fire the smoker and take the time to brine a bird and tend to everything, then you just as well make a plenty to share with friends and neighbors. When I fire the smoker I smoke a lot of stuff if I can. I look at it like running the washing machine with only one sock in it, doesn't make any sense.... So I load it up!!

And I agree with Hawg.... "Beer Can Chicken" is another great way to keep it moist especially if one decides to smoke a few birds on a whim....


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies...I suppose It would be a better idea to maybe smoke 2 birds instead of one..I also like the idea of the beer can up the butt...Just one other ?? Can't I check the temp. of the bird after it has cooked for an hour or two??





So the meat is all done when it reachs the correct temps?


----------



## crewdawg52 (Dec 4, 2007)

You can check the temp at any time, but there is no reason to before at least 2 1/4 hrs if smoking at 225*-250*.  I've never smoked one at a higher temp, so I would guess if smoking at 300*-325*, I would check it at 1 3/4 hrs.  You can look it up in any cookbook.  Instead of a regular oven, you're just using a smoker.

I forgot to say, this goes for a 3.5-4.5 lb bird.

If you need a good, inexpensive probe thermometer, I suggest an Acu-Rite.  About $15 at most grocery, bbq, or kitchen supply stores.


----------



## squeezy (Dec 4, 2007)

Sure you can, it's just better to use the remotes so as to not have to open the smoker too often.
BTW ... beer butt is my favorite for chicken ... very moist, ready sooner and crispier skin!
When the thickest part of the thigh is 165º to 170º ...it is ready regardless of time.


----------



## big-fokker (Dec 5, 2007)

Johnny1,
I've smoked a few birds since I've been around and I've brined each one. That being said, each one that I have smoked has been the juiciest bird I've eaten...I would recommend brining!
Now with that being said, I just may have to do one this weekend that I haven't brined just to see if I can tell a difference.

Temps; Alot of folks here recommend smoking the bird at about 325Â° - 350Â° but I do mine lower because my wood catches fire when I get the temp up that high. I do mine around the temps that Richtee said 275Â°.

Thermometers; Be sure to pick up a good therm before you do that bird. I know Target has the inexpensive Taylor Digital model. I have two of those and recently bought a Maverick ET-73 that is one unit with 2 probes like mentioned above. 
Prepare your chicken (brine, inject, rub etc.), get your smoker up to temp, place the therm in the breast and then throw the bird in the smoker and watch the temp. I smoke my chix till they hit 165Â°, then pull them out, remove thermometer, put in a foil pan & cover tightly w/foil, then put them in either an unheated oven or a cooler with a tight fitting lid and let them rest for about an hour or hour & a half.
Here's what they look like when done:






What ever you do, make sure you have fun with it!


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 5, 2007)

B F---Look mighty tasty if I do say so...Thanks for sharing your thougths on the subject..Would you mind telling me how you do the brining  though.
My biggest concern is somebody getting sick on bad birds...If you get my drift?Thanks again B F  .


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking @ the Fokker's birds brings to mind my favorite way to do chix, split birds.  Spatchcocking (butterflying) is maybe a bit better, but more work.

Split birds present better (which would you rather have on your plate, what you saw in his pix, or a sliced up, broken skin bird?), they also take up smoke quicker and better.  Whichever you do, if you like a good crisp skin, you'll either want to stay @ or above 275* or crank it up to about 375 for the last 30 minutes or so.

Hat's off to the Fokker IMHO, those birds are what smoked yardbird is supposed to be.  Good job man!


----------



## big-fokker (Dec 5, 2007)

Johnny1,

I brine using a basic recipe found here that consists of:

1 Gallon water
1 Cup Kosher Salt
1.5 Cups Sugar
Then I add small amounts of whatever spices I'm feeling, sometimes rosemary or thyme, or cajun spice or other stuff. Careful with adding a salty spice to the brine because it may make the whole mixture too salty.
Check here http://www.smoking-meat.com/brining-meat.html
and here http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Brining.htm for brine recipe ideas.

Clean your bird(s), prepare the brine using room temp water so the spices will dissolve easier and put the bird in that brine IN THE FRIDGE overnight. I use one of those big black stock pots like grand ma used to cook her stew in. You can find them at Wal-Mart pretty cheap. Some folks here have a dedicated brining cooler that they use. Put all the stuff in the cooler and put some bags of ice in there to keep it cool. I think it's easier in a fridge, plus I have a second one out in the garage that houses my keg beer so I just use that one.

If you click those links above, they'll tell you the whole process a little better. 

I usually pull my birds out of the brine about an hour before I'm ready to cook, and I rinse them. Once they are done rinsing, I pat dry, rub them with some olive oil and then sprinkle some seasoning. Insert a probe in the breast and smoke away.

I prefer to do my birds in halves, mainly for the reason that SmokieOkie said...Presentation!

SmokieOkie,
I thank you for the kind words! I'm intent on trying your brisket method, but my gas grill doesn't have enough b*lls to give me a big enough flame to sear. Maybe I'll go next door and use the neighbor's grill for the searing portion
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

Later,
B-F


----------



## richtee (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey BF...just dig a li'l hole in the ground, add a couple bricks on the side and do a small oak fire, top with your grill from the gasser and "Great gouts of blazing beefat" or something like that!


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 5, 2007)

A hole in the ground for fire is something that every outdoor cook should have anyway BF.  
RT's post works.  You might want to build a fire on the side and then shovel coals as you need them though Argintine or Italian style).  Coals work bettere than plain fire


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok I have the smoker all together now..Darn near froze my butt off out there..It says I have to season it befor use..I will do this in the morning and if all goes well,put my 2 birds in there in the afternoon..I am going to try the beer thing first..So is this all I will need to smoke these 2?


----------



## smoke (Dec 6, 2007)

How do you keep the skin from become rubbery or chewey?


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 6, 2007)

The higher temperature helps to render the fat in the skin so it gets thinner and crispier.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Chicken.htm


----------



## big-fokker (Dec 6, 2007)

2 chickens, 2 cans of beer, 1 smoker, 1 tank of propane, some wood chunks (or chips), a thermometer (preferred) and about 2 or 3 hours of your time should be all you need.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Man...all this yardbird talk, I'm gonna have to do some this weekend


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 6, 2007)

Me too!  I'm thinking maybe a couple spatchcocked cornish hens for dinner.  Should I do them Cajun, Greek, or French seasoned?


----------



## richtee (Dec 6, 2007)

Don't do 'em french, you'll never get 'em near the fire!


----------



## big-fokker (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm feeling the greek for mine. I'm a little cajun'ed out.


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 7, 2007)

How do you do it?

I start w/ about a cup of EVOO, 1/2 head of garlic, 1/4C of fresh oregano (or a couple tsp of dried), give it a spin in the mini processor then slather the pre salt and peppered poultry.  The longer it sits the better.

Of course there's always Caventer's Greek seasoning as well.  I used to buy a lot of it but it got where I was using so much that I started making my own.


----------



## big-fokker (Dec 8, 2007)

My greek is pretty much the same but with lemon. I've never smoked with my greek prep, always grilled, but tomorrow will be the test.

No measurements; I go by look. If i had to estimate, it may be:

1/2 Cup EVOO
1 Teaspoon salt
2 Teaspoon fresh coarse cracked pepper
1 Tablespoon Dried Oregano
Juice of 1 fresh lemon
This is for 4 good size chix breasts


What I do is salt and pepper the meat, let sit for about an hour while combining all the other stuff in a 1 gallon ziploc. After that hour is up, put the meat in the bag, fondle it a little
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and toss it in the fridge until I'm ready to cook.
For tomorrows bird I think I'll do them in halves using that method, but not brine them. I wanna see for myslef if there is a huge diff. between the brine vs. no brine.

Tomorrow I will adapt your method of fresh oregano & garlic and use the processor
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We shall see!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey BF and Okie, thanks for the greek tips. I just bought some Cavender's yesterday to try out. I was planning on doing a couple of yardbirds next week... I'll use the Cavender's on one and try what you guys mixed on the other.

Stay tuned...


----------



## smokin for life (Dec 8, 2007)

BF, Dude they are really good looking chickens. You Da Chicken Man!!!!
I wish mine would come out looking like that. Mine are always darker, but yours are what I wish mine would be. Now I have to try harder, thanks for that extra little push.


----------



## big-fokker (Dec 8, 2007)

Hawg,
I'll put a couple dollars on saying, that you may find the homemade mix better than the store bought. The Cavenders will add "flavor" to the meat, but there's something about the combo of olive oil, lemon and oregano that brings out the true *taste* in your cook.

Smokin'
I think my birds take on that golden hue because the skin gets a rub of olive oil before going in the box. Add to the fact that my temps aren't as high as most like to do chix. My wood catches fire easily, so I keep it around 275°ish and go slow. I don't eat the skin anyway unless it fried, and even then I try to hold back because that's where all the fat is
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .

Smoke safe gentlemen


----------



## morkdach (Dec 8, 2007)

i have done the beer butt chickens both ways indirect heat on the grill and in the smoker both are great. 
smoker takes about 5 to 6 hrs at 200 to 220 for a 3 to 4 pound bird remove when food temp hits 165 to 170 let rest for 1/2 hour then chow down


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Well,My beer can holders came to day and I am anxious to get to smokin..One question though..My wife is afraid of the aluminum in the cans making the birds taste funny..Is there any thing to this at all..Or is it an old wives tale?


----------



## big-fokker (Dec 11, 2007)

I've never noticed a funny taste from using a can.


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 11, 2007)

> Ok i'm just about ready.....I have 2 chickens approx. 3.5 lbs a piece...I plan on doing them the beer can method....Question-using this method DO I still use water  in the pan or not..DO I leave the pan in there? I am going to run about 225 to 250 degrees. Does this sound about right? I am figuring on maybe 3 hours for the two of them...Tell me more if I need to know more...Thanks


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 11, 2007)

I would leave the water pan.Be sure to wrap it in foil good. It makes it easy to clean up.


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Ok,here's my report..Just finished the 2 beer can birds..Cooked them at 275 to 300.Used the thermom.Until the temp. got up to 180 degrees..I put a chicken rub on as well as the olive oil...The really looked nice..And they tasted good as well..I want to say thanks to all of you that gave me pointers,and ideas.. I used hickory chips and I think I should have added more after the first hour..But the instructions that came with the smoker said you only need to smoke for the first hour..Any thoughts on this will be appreciated as well.....Johnny
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 13, 2007)

How long you apply smoke would be a matter of how smoky you want the chix.  The fed gov't has recently changed the "safe zone" temp for chicken to 167*.  This will yield a much juicier bird.  I've been doing them to 165* for years w/ no problems.


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 13, 2007)

How true it is, especially when grilled. Here's one of our favorites in the EVOO, lemon, garlic and oregano arena. It takes a little prep time, but isn't all that labor intensive:

Light summer fare. especially good when the oregano is abundant in your garden. From the Amalfi region of Italy.
by *Smoky Okie* 
4 servings  







 2¼ hours 40 min prep 


4 to 5 medium *lemons, juice of* 1 head *garlic*, crushed and minced 1/4 cup *fresh oregano*, chopped 1 tablespoon *balsamic vinegar* 7 tablespoons *sugar* 2 tablespoons *extra-virgin olive oil* 1 split *broiler-fryer chicken* *salt* *pepper* *garlic powder* *ground oregano* 
Not the one? See other *Grilled Italian Lemon Chicken* Recipes 
Lactose-free Main Dish
Barbecue Main Dish
Whole Chicken Main Dish
Italian Main Dish
Summer Main Dish

Combine first 6 ingredients and whisk well to make marinade.
Combine last 4 ingredients and whisk to make chicken seasoning.
Prepare grill for direct/indirect grilling.
Season chicken on both sides.
Sear chicken over direct heat, then cook indirect to approx 145°F internal temp (slightly underdone).
Remove chicken from heat and cool until cool enough to handle.
Cut chicken into large bite size chunks (i.e. a breast will usually make 3 or 4 chunks, a thigh makes 2, etc.).
Place pieces cut side down in baking dish.Use a dish of such dimensions as to keep the pieces standing up against each other.
Pour marinade evenly over chicken and let marinade 30 minute.
Meanwhile, preheat oven (or gas grill) to 375°F, then bake 40 minutes.
Serve on a platter and spoon half of juices/marinade over the top.
Remaining juices may be served on the side in ramekins, or bowl to be passed.
Note: You may substitute Caventer's Greek seasoning for the last 4 ingredients. We do.


----------



## johnny1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info.....


----------



## flyin'illini (May 4, 2008)

Crewdawg - I tried 2 chickens today while over helping a friend get his first smoke going. (martinhouse2000)  I used what you said below.  It turned out great.  thanks.


----------



## smokyokie (May 4, 2008)

Great lookin' YB FI


----------



## flyin'illini (May 5, 2008)

Thanks, S.O.


----------

